# knit shop in La Jolla, CA



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Does anyone out there know of a nice knit shop in or close to La Jolla, CA? I will be in the vicinity next week and I like to frequent lys's.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Try knitmap.com as they will show you all yarn/knit shops in the area


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you so much.



Gini_knits said:


> Try knitmap.com as they will show you all yarn/knit shops in the area


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd like to know if you come across one because we will be there in mid October. I'll be keeping my eye on this one post. Thanks.


marimom said:


> Does anyone out there know of a nice knit shop in or close to La Jolla, CA? I will be in the vicinity next week and I like to frequent lys's.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I ended up using google and found few in the area; I will let you know if I get to any of them.


----------



## Merrilie (Aug 27, 2013)

The Needlecraft Cottage is a place we went last year while on vacation. It's near Pacific Beach. It has a nice selection and you should check out their selection of Baah Yarns


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Merrilie is correct--Needlecraft Cottage in Pacific Beach is the closest yarn store to La Jolla. PB is just south of La Jolla. It is on Grand Ave, just a block east of the beach. It is run by some very nice and helpful women. There are 2 yarn stores in Encinitas, as well. Encinitas is up the coast about 15 miles and definitely worth a visit as it is a lovely beach town. The Black Sheep is on the main road, just north of the Self-Realization Fellowship Meditation Gardens, which should be a go-to place for all out of towers. It is a gorgeous garden overlooking the Pacific, and open free to the public. Common Threads is another Encinitas yarn store which has recently moved east a few miles. Enjoy your trip to our beautiful city!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you out. There's Black Sheep in Encinitas but that's north of La Jolla.


----------



## knit6purl6 (Apr 17, 2013)

Marimom, If you are going to be in San Diego between Sept 18 and Sept 21, there will be a yarn crawl which includes yarn stores and 2 alpaca ranches http://sandiegoyarncrawl.com/


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks to everyone who responded. as it goes, we went up to Julian on Sunday and found a little shop there. since I believe in supporting lys, I purchased a ball of yarn there. selection was slim.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I read about the yarn crawl but will be home in Tucson by then. thanks anyway.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

big change in plans; lucky me. dh gave me a credit card and drove me to the black sheep yesterday on our way to seal beach. what a store size and yarn wise. spent $$$ and have exquisite yarn for a shawl that I could never have found in Tucson, yarn for a baby cardi and a ball of sock yarn that they do sell in Tucson.
so I thank you (and my dh thanks you)!



JudyK said:


> Merrilie is correct--Needlecraft Cottage in Pacific Beach is the closest yarn store to La Jolla. PB is just south of La Jolla. It is on Grand Ave, just a block east of the beach. It is run by some very nice and helpful women. There are 2 yarn stores in Encinitas, as well. Encinitas is up the coast about 15 miles and definitely worth a visit as it is a lovely beach town. The Black Sheep is on the main road, just north of the Self-Realization Fellowship Meditation Gardens, which should be a go-to place for all out of towers. It is a gorgeous garden overlooking the Pacific, and open free to the public. Common Threads is another Encinitas yarn store which has recently moved east a few miles. Enjoy your trip to our beautiful city!


----------

